# power supplies and wiper motors



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

I not sure why wiper motors have such a huge shipping cost, seeing that they would easily fit in one of the "if it fits it ships" one flat fee box, so I been hunting on better pricing for power supplies and yes a wiper type motor.

I see some power supplies on aliexpress, one that I might be willing to order 1 from and see if it will work as the lower power 5v 5amp table top power adapter plug that also includes free shipping. Looks like 8.85 for the power portion and another 1.85 for the US plug side, total about 11 bucks vs 16 bucks + shipping. Yeah might take longer, but I prefer not getting hammered on shipping, what I call the surprise wammy. Yes I know there are PC power supplies to hack, etc.. but I prefer not to hack on some things and just buy it for speed and ease.

This is the link for power supply, I did see some similar wiper motors, cheapest was 34 bucks and free ship vs 27 bucks and 18 bucks shipping (wammy... OUCH) .. might wait and try one after halloween to see about getting it to work

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/EU-US-UK-AU-Power-Supply-Adapter-Transformer-1A-AC-110-240V-to-DC-5V-12V/32365441885.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.118.iLtOiX&ws_ab_test=201556_7,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,0_0


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i've had good luck getting used wiper motors from the local scrap yard @ $18 each.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

BillyVanpire said:


> i've had good luck getting used wiper motors from the local scrap yard @ $18 each.


cool any type in particular that are ones to look for, like type of car?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i'm in Canada (metric) so i was picking random euro imports to match threads with extension nuts here. if you just need the swing arm action with no bolt extension then matching threads wont matter, and most likely any one will do fine.

i just look for easily accessible power lead connections


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

ahhhh Canadian Bacon! Wife is Canadian, lived in Toronto myself 3 years, her cuz is bass player for Blue Rodeo.. (Bazil)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you checked out pricing on Monster Gut's web site? Can't speak to the shipping, but the have a minion prop power pack with a wiper motor, mounting bolts, motor arms, and power supply with quick connect for $47.75. Here's a link to their electric motor page:

http://www.monsterguts.com/store/home.php?cat=3


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep my first one was from monsterguts, and shipping there was like 15 bucks, for just the motor 1 5.95 part and shipping it was 48 bucks, i dont like they do not offer a 5v 5a power supply, because the 12v power supply makes it too fast for a swaying zombie type prop, thus i went with frighprops and shipping on the motor and power supply.. 18.95 of which would easily fit into the small USPS if it fits it ships box with a flat rate.. medium box 12 bucks


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

For parts like this, take a look at Jameco - they're one of the bigger electronics supply companies, and they have a bunch of these parts in stock all the time. Also they're happy to deal with hobbyists.

Search for "5V wall adapter" or "12V wall adapter" to start off. You might want to get regulated wall adapters, they're a bit more expensive but they always put out exactly what they're rated for.

www.jameco.com


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Have you checked out pricing on Monster Gut's web site? Can't speak to the shipping, but the have a minion prop power pack with a wiper motor, mounting bolts, motor arms, and power supply with quick connect for $47.75. Here's a link to their electric motor page:
> 
> http://www.monsterguts.com/store/home.php?cat=3


+1 on Roxy's comment. Its a nice package and if you can afford it, the next kit up has PWM speed controller to adjust stock 12VDC supply down to any speed.

IMHO...


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I received a motor speed controller board in the mail today. It was under $5 with free post on eBay.

It's rated for 12V - 40V @ 10A. A quick test on a car electric window motor showed that it works really well.

This would be ideal to slow down a wiper motor on a 12V supply.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

These w
ork great; however, keep in mind, you will lose torque as you slow the motors down.


----------



## toozie21 (Aug 23, 2012)

David_AVD said:


> I received a motor speed controller board in the mail today. It was under $5 with free post on eBay.
> 
> It's rated for 12V - 40V @ 10A. A quick test on a car electric window motor showed that it works really well.
> 
> This would be ideal to slow down a wiper motor on a 12V supply.


I like that it has heatsinks and already fused. Good for the DIYer.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Slanks said:


> These work great; however, keep in mind, you will lose torque as you slow the motors down.


In theory the torque reduction should be less using a PWM controller like this compared to simply running the motor from a lower DC voltage.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Who knew that ebay would end up being one of the main places for miscellaneous electronics stuff? It's amazing, there are a ton of these little utility boards on there.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

One small detail on the PWM boards to look for is how the potentiometer is mounted. On the ones like David_AVD has shown, there is a metal bracket mounted to the board that supports it. Some do not have this and it is simply held up by its leads. Not a deal breaker just has a lot more give to it. The ones with the bracket are rock solid. We only use those type now in our prop kits just for that reason.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

JeffHaas said:


> Who knew that ebay would end up being one of the main places for miscellaneous electronics stuff?


Yeah, it's often worth looking on there before building stuff. There's usually something functionally close to your needs and cheap to boot.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I ordered a 6A power supply off ebay a couple of years ago that pulsed when the motor was hooked up at the high speed. The motor obviously needed more power at startup. I just got one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC110-220V-...hash=item3f59701ddc:m:mbxc8bdL9OLyUUYFbkfenFA

a 12v 30A power supply that works awesome. I've built it into a plastic ammo box so I can place it outside. It has 3 ground and 3 positive hookups for output. The adjustable voltage goes up to about 13.3V.

I haven't used it in a prop yet, but am very happy with it so far.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good find on the power supplies... about fell out of my chair there for a second...I put in for a 12V / 33A supply and the price did not auto-update from the $6.19! Thought I might be able to finish up my TIG welder project for about $60!


----------

